# Cones and crates.



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have come to the decision that Dudley will lose his bits sometime in the fairly near future. It was not something I knew I would do from day one and to be honest before I had him I had considered keeping a dog as a stud, but for various reasons have changed my mind on that one - anyway...Dudley still sleeps in his crate and goes in there occasionally during the day as well, the crate is just about big enough for him now, I couldn't see the point of getting the next size as he settles down for a snooze whenever he goes in, but presuming he will come back from the vets with a cone - I'm not sure he would move around very easily if he wanted to change position etc with a cone on - has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The first night I slept downstairs , soft I know, so I left his collar off anyway, after that I was confident that he wasnt that interested in it and with being tired I never put it on at night. I only put it on if I had to leave him and I don't think that was for very long only maybe a couple of times x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit hated his cone and am sure wouldn't have tolerated sleeping with it in his crate. It lasted an hour as he became terrified with the feel of it and the fact he couldn't see out properly. I put on an old pair of my son's soft boxer shorts on him, with a hole cut out for his tail and tightened with a safety pin. It worked a treat! I also ordered a medivest too which are so soft and comfortable for them but took a bit longer to undo for a toilet break than simply pulling the boxer shorts down a bit. I would never bother with a cone again...they are a nightmare! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When Lady had her cone on...Hubby was home with her all day...and we let her sleep on our bed untill the cone was allowed to come off....I felt bad for her in her crate with her cone on. She went back to sleeping in her crate no problem.......lol but now she does sleep in the bed every night.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy went crazy when the nurse tried to fit her for a cone. Fortunately I had bought a Medivest and it is brilliant - as long as I remember to roll it up when she has a potty break - which I forgot today and hence she peed her pants!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cara I did that when we had the baby onesie on lady too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone, so it looks as though an alternative to a cone is the best thing then, Jane did you keep the pants on Biscuit at night as well, Dudley is such a chewer(foot off an action man I missed putting away yesterday!) I do think he will go mad trying to get to the wound and maybe would try to chew pants off! definitely sounds like the best thing to try though. I think i'll prob try getting some on him occasionally before the op for him to get used to them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dawn ask for internal stitches, I think it costs a little more but not much, but it saves the suture being accessible and so can't be pulled or chewed, but even so it needs keeping dry so licking needs to be discouraged as well xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I kept them on at night but Biscuit is not a chewer but did try and lick there all the time. However, they were close fitting boxer shorts (approx age 7!) and we just adjusted them with a safety pin. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Watch them with the onesie, or vest on...Lady had to go back to the cone because she was licking the onesie so much it was staying wet...which you don't want...so if you do go the route of the pants or cone alternative make sure you are aware of what they are doing, and if they favour the incision, go back to the cone.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Some handy advice if I decide to get Ted done... I haven't thought much about is so far....what was everyone's reason for getting their boy dog done??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Some handy advice if I decide to get Ted done... I haven't thought much about is so far....what was everyone's reason for getting their boy dog done??


I guess this should really be another thread (and possibly already exists), but as I said I wasn't always planning getting him done even though it just seems to be the done thing these days, I know i've mentioned my friend with the setters before, but she has 5 entire boys in an average size house with no probs so I didn't think one boy alone would be, and as I said I had thought about using him for stud work, my reason for not doing that is I worry a bit about the number of Cockapoo pups I'm seeing these days and do worry that somewhere in the future one or more of Dudley's offspring would end up in rescue (even if a few generations down), although I guess being responsible, doing all checks etc I could be widening the gene pool. I guess the main reason for me is that Dudley is so full of himself, he runs to get to any other dog, he has shown interest in the ladies a little that way already and he is just so damn cocky!! I know a lot of these things may improve in the future anyway or may not change even if he is done but I feel perhaps with a little less testosterone running through him he maybe slightly less likely to challenge us as he does, the vet did also say when they are very interested in the ladies they can sense a bitch on heat in the neighbourhood and will desperately try to get out to reach them, and can pine terribly if they can't, maybe an exaggeration in most cases I know. I have come to the conclusion that the dogs I have previously known well have been so much calmer as they have been bred for generations to be pretty submissive - i.e as show dogs they need to stand while the judge 'goes over them' which means letting complete strangers feel them all over - including their boy bits! 
Just added that as it explains to me why my friends dogs have been fine not being done, and I have spent enough time with her and her dogs to know that it is not just the way she treats them - oh dear i'm going off in a completely different direction now - hope this explains it Colin!! (oh and the health issues that are always written about were not a deciding factor for me, I have heard plus and minus health issues).


----------

